# intermittent limp on front elbow - can I fix it?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i guess it's his elbow. It's the joint above the ankle, on his front leg.

It comes and goes - there's no arthritis in the bone and nothing shows on x-rays. I took him to rehab and they really didn't have any suggestions.

It's there one day, gone the next. Sometimes it's so bad he holds up his paw and cries, and then within 2 minutes he's walking normally.

I give him something like Rimadyl but not RImadyl (starts with a d) but I only give it to him for 3 days at a time and then rest him for a week so it's getting really frustrating because he's not exercising enough.

does anyone know of a way I could help him? Wrap it, or put a poultice or something on it? He's only 8 years old, and I am worried that for the rest of his life he'll have this limp.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

There has to be something wrong.That they couldn't find it is another issue. I think you need to find out what the problem is,a good diagnosis.
If it was my dog I would rest him for a couple of weeks and start loading up on things to help his joints. I try to stay as far away from things like rimadyl as possible.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jimm said:


> There has to be something wrong.That they couldn't find it is another issue. I think you need to find out what the problem is,a good diagnosis.
> If it was my dog I would rest him for a couple of weeks and start loading up on things to help his joints. I try to stay as far away from things like rimadyl as possible.


yes, that's why I only give it to him occasionally for three days. I hate that stuff.

Well, i've been to a regular vet, a vet that does orthopedic surgery and a rehab place. Not sure what other experts to consult. I give him food very rich in stuff for joints and they don't think it's a torn ligament, although I'm not sure why not.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

If thats the case I would put the dog on absolute rest and wouldn't rely on food to give enough joint protection. I would be supplementing like it is going out of fashion.
It sounds like dysplasia but I don't know if the dog is big or not. If it is a big dog it would worry me but if they haven't found anything then that is a bit calming.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jimm said:


> If thats the case I would put the dog on absolute rest and wouldn't rely on food to give enough joint protection. I would be supplementing like it is going out of fashion.
> It sounds like dysplasia but I don't know if the dog is big or not. If it is a big dog it would worry me but if they haven't found anything then that is a bit calming.



Thanks - yes, he's big (110 pounds right now) and probably 10 pounds overweight. i've recently reduced his food again, but as his exercise goes down it is getting harder and harder to get him to lose weight. He has a slow metabolism anyway, I think because he had untreated thyroid problems for several years.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck anyway. It's a pain in the ass when there is something up with trhem and no matter what you do they seem to have trouble.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jimm said:


> Good luck anyway. It's a pain in the ass when there is something up with trhem and no matter what you do they seem to have trouble.


Thanks. I was hoping there was some magic poultice i could apply directly to his leg. I guess maybe not


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

Soaking in epsom salts can relieve the discomfort but it isn't a permanent fix by any means.Turmeric extract is a good anti-inflammatory and safe


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jimm said:


> Soaking in epsom salts can relieve the discomfort but it isn't a permanent fix by any means.Turmeric extract is a good anti-inflammatory and safe


Thanks - I would love to have something besides those antiinflammitories - even if it's not Rimadyl, it's like rimadyl. If I could find something to use all the time that would be a help.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you giving him any Glucosamine/Chondroitin? That will help. Ask your vet about adequan injections into the joint, they as well as some supplements saved Shellie from having to have surgery on her shoulder. Zeel is a homeopathic remedy for arthritic/joint pain, if it's more a ligament issue, Ligaplex may help.

Also looks for something called DGP Dog Gone Pain...it's natural but may work wonders.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> Are you giving him any Glucosamine/Chondroitin? That will help. Ask your vet about adequan injections into the joint, they as well as some supplements saved Shellie from having to have surgery on her shoulder. Zeel is a homeopathic remedy for arthritic/joint pain, if it's more a ligament issue, Ligaplex may help.
> 
> Also looks for something called DGP Dog Gone Pain...it's natural but may work wonders.


Thanks - I am not giving him storebought supplements but giving him lots of rabbit and chicken heads and chicken feet. I actually read not too long ago that there are no studies that prove the expensive glucosamine studies actually make any difference but I do have a boatload of it i gave them before we started raw.

I will look into all that you said - thanks. This is all very helpful.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

xellil said:


> Thanks - I am not giving him storebought supplements but giving him lots of rabbit and chicken heads and chicken feet. I actually read not too long ago that there are no studies that prove the expensive glucosamine studies actually make any difference but I do have a boatload of it i gave them before we started raw.
> 
> I will look into all that you said - thanks. This is all very helpful.


Well I know from personal experience, my own and seeing the difference in Shellie that Glucosamine does make a difference. I ran out for Shellie for about 2 months and noticed a HUGE difference in her. I myself know that it helps my arthritis. Also from what I understand you have to give TONS of chicken feet etc to get a 'good' level of glucosamine.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> Well I know from personal experience, my own and seeing the difference in Shellie that Glucosamine does make a difference. I ran out for Shellie for about 2 months and noticed a HUGE difference in her. I myself know that it helps my arthritis. Also from what I understand you have to give TONS of chicken feet etc to get a 'good' level of glucosamine.


Ok - well, i guess it won't hurt him anyway to add it back. I was trying not to supplement but maybe it will help.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They can't tell ligament damage from x-rays right? So, I wonder how they excluded that possiblity. Maybe through manipulation of the joint?
I'm sorry this is happening, it's so frustrating when you go to all the experts, spend the money, but still can't figure out whats wrong.
Hope the pills work (glucosamine).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> They can't tell ligament damage from x-rays right? So, I wonder how they excluded that possiblity. Maybe through manipulation of the joint?
> I'm sorry this is happening, it's so frustrating when you go to all the experts, spend the money, but still can't figure out whats wrong.
> Hope the pills work (glucosamine).


no, they can't. They said it's so off and on it doesn't seem like it - he'll be hurting one minute and the next minute you can't even find a limp. And sometimes it's in the OTHER front leg. So they ruled out spinal problems first of all.

The last vet I went to I kind of felt foolish because we had him running all over the place with three people looking for a limp and no sign of any problem at all. 

But lately, it seems to be more "on" than "off." The best guess is that there's some inflammation in the joint that doesn't show up on x-rays and it comes and goes.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just wondering what the (elbow) joint looks like--- do you notice swelling, is it warm to the touch (more than normal?) I 'm sorry I can't add too much to the mix of suggestions, except that I remember my Lab had a similar on and off again joint pain on his front leg at one time, to the point where he was limping, and even the orthopedist couldn't find anything wrong. If I remember right, it sort of resolved by itself through time...

Anyway, anti-inflammatory things like tumeric (they come in capsules) might be the safest way to go (together with the joint supplements.)

Frustrating, I know...


----------



## VeatchsMama (Oct 24, 2011)

Our Bernese Mountain Dog had surgery to correct an elbow issue.. the bone that turns into cartilage and eventually dissolves and is absorbed by the body... well didn't. So it had to be surgically removed. It fractured one of the two elbows that had the surgery and he will forever have a limp. On days that he has been very active he limps and will hold the paw up, and will cry if you get too rough with it. Some days he runs around the yard like nothing was ever wrong with him at incredible burts of speed for such a big dog! The Vet said he has arthritis and the joint will have fits of being inflamed. He gets Dasuquin to help and it definately does. Hopefully you figure out whats up with your fuzzbutt, good luck! Hope this helped in some way?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I'm just wondering what the (elbow) joint looks like--- do you notice swelling, is it warm to the touch (more than normal?) I 'm sorry I can't add too much to the mix of suggestions, except that I remember my Lab had a similar on and off again joint pain on his front leg at one time, to the point where he was limping, and even the orthopedist couldn't find anything wrong. If I remember right, it sort of resolved by itself through time...
> 
> Anyway, anti-inflammatory things like tumeric (they come in capsules) might be the safest way to go (together with the joint supplements.)
> 
> Frustrating, I know...


No swelling or heat - when the vet manipulates it it's very hard to see him react, and in fact it took three visits before she isolated the limp to his elbow.

Tonight he was running like crazy, hit our asphalt driveway, lost his footing and hit on his side and slid for about 5 feet. He came up limping on that foot really badly. I'm just hoping it didn't hurt his back legs, as he hit his hip pretty hard.

I just don't know how to keep a dog totally confined, I guess. He can't take a walk so I thought I'd take him out to visit my husband who was trimming the bushes in the front. He's go so much energy and nowhere to go.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

VeatchsMama said:


> Our Bernese Mountain Dog had surgery to correct an elbow issue.. the bone that turns into cartilage and eventually dissolves and is absorbed by the body... well didn't. So it had to be surgically removed. It fractured one of the two elbows that had the surgery and he will forever have a limp. On days that he has been very active he limps and will hold the paw up, and will cry if you get too rough with it. Some days he runs around the yard like nothing was ever wrong with him at incredible burts of speed for such a big dog! The Vet said he has arthritis and the joint will have fits of being inflamed. He gets Dasuquin to help and it definately does. Hopefully you figure out whats up with your fuzzbutt, good luck! Hope this helped in some way?


That's alot like my dog. I didn't get him until he was six years old so who knows if he has a history with that elbow or not - he was ok for about the first year and a half I had him, though.

Yes, this is very helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Thanks. I was hoping there was some magic poultice i could apply directly to his leg. I guess maybe not


 Have they tried an ultrasound? When my guy's problem did not show up from manual manipulation or x-ray. I was referred to an orthopedic SURGEON ( damned thing did show up on that. Also showed that his other elbow was suffering b/c of his reliance on it. His was confusing to me as it would come & go-I'd rest him and he would be fine until I began our training sessions then BAM! 2 surgeries and lots of $$$ later he was fine and has been ever since.
I have always tried to keep his wt. down and did give supplements. He ended up herding ) he's now retired, and I still give supplements. Hope it is nothing this drastic!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tank was born with severe hip dysplasia, and I give him Greenies Joint Care.
It has 2000 mg combined of glucosamine/chondrotin. I like that I can just give 
it to him as a treat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Have they tried an ultrasound? When my guy's problem did not show up from manual manipulation or x-ray. I was referred to an orthopedic SURGEON ( damned thing did show up on that. Also showed that his other elbow was suffering b/c of his reliance on it. His was confusing to me as it would come & go-I'd rest him and he would be fine until I began our training sessions then BAM! 2 surgeries and lots of $$$ later he was fine and has been ever since.
> I have always tried to keep his wt. down and did give supplements. He ended up herding ) he's now retired, and I still give supplements. Hope it is nothing this drastic!!!


i will check. We did go to an orthopedic surgeon, but I can't remember if they did an ultrasound on that leg. Thanks.

That's kind of how Rebel is. Just when I think he's better he starts limping again.

What ended up being wrong with your guy?


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> i will check. We did go to an orthopedic surgeon, but I can't remember if they did an ultrasound on that leg. Thanks.
> 
> That's kind of how Rebel is. Just when I think he's better he starts limping again.
> 
> What ended up being wrong with your guy?



Ya just HAD to ask me that <LOLOL> 11 years ago<sigh> His surgeon now practices in Savannah & removed a tumor from his leg 3 years ago-I'm going to call his office tomorrow & ask<LOL> That was the one where Apollo had to promise me that he would give me at least another few good years! He has lived up to his part of the bargain.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Ya just HAD to ask me that <LOLOL> 11 years ago<sigh> His surgeon now practices in Savannah & removed a tumor from his leg 3 years ago-I'm going to call his office tomorrow & ask<LOL> That was the one where Apollo had to promise me that he would give me at least another few good years! He has lived up to his part of the bargain.


hey, i can't remember what i did last week, much less 11 years ago. The joys of getting so much life experience!

And I'm so glad Apollo lived up to his end of the bargain. Life is always easier when you have good legs.


----------

